# Casting Clinic Saturday 9am Miraflores Park



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

All comers are welcome.
Clinic Saturday - will deal with accuracy. Three things to concentrate on
1. loop top leg must be straight
2. and aimed at the target (think trajectory)
3. practice - yup no way around that one!
I will embroider around those three -see you folks.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Any thought to posting a video for those who might not be able to make it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

To produce a good video takes a lot of preparation - equipment - set up etc. There are tons of casting videos online. Some are first class - some not. 
However, despite all those videos, folks in general do not cast well. I doubt that much good comes from one more video. I might do some videos in the future but I am not there yet. I am always awailable for teaching.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Jonas not trying to steal your thunder because I agree in person casting is the absolute best way to do it.

Sexyloops has some videos that help me a lot between fishing trips with my buddy who is a casting instructor. 

The other thing I find really valuable is to video what I'm doing so I can really compare what I think I'm doing vs what I'm actually doing. All you need is tripod for your smartphone.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Tiger. Videos can absolutely be helpful - but I find that you have to be a good caster before you can use the info gleaned from Videos. But you have an advantage fishing with an instructor - I think. Videoing yourself is a brutal experience and quite humbling.

Sexyloops is the best single site in all things flyfishing. The video section is stellar and I learned a lot from plowing through it. I recommend those videos wholeheartedly.

https://www.sexyloops.com/flycast/introduction/


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a golf instructor buddy that got us on the course for free and I stopped going out with him because of his overbearing nature. My fly fishing buddy isn't like that at all; very patient with me.

You are not wrong about the humbling nature of self video. I had visions of what my hauls looked like and just couldn't understand the results. The video clearly demonstrated what I thought my hands were doing wasn't close to reality. 

I don't get to fly fish much right now. I'm not good enough to teach my 11 year old and my buddy has a baby so he isn't on the water much either. Soon enough I'll be back at it though.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Postponed one week to 10/26/19 - because of weather


----------

